

Peak in Google Trend for "Google Alternative" - sralexander
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=google%20alternatives

======
mtgx
Maybe a lot of those searches are just "alternative to Google Reader", which
would be a subset (90% of it?) of the "alternative to Google" results.

~~~
sralexander
Yeah, I'd certainly agree with that. I know I personally searched "google
alternative" because of the reader fiasco, but a good portion of those likely
include the reader term as well.

